# Regina juice



## pittspur (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi, I might be too late to put an order in for this, but looking at ordering some Regina juice (thru Premier for those yinzers). I'm thinking about doing a Sauvignon Blanc, as I want to do a crisp white, or possibly a Pinot Grigio. Does anyone have any experience with this juice to recommend one or the other? Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2010)

pittspur said:


> Hi, I might be too late to put an order in for this, but looking at ordering some Regina juice (thru Premier for those yinzers). I'm thinking about doing a Sauvignon Blanc, as I want to do a crisp white, or possibly a Pinot Grigio. Does anyone have any experience with this juice to recommend one or the other? Thanks.



Where are you from? You can add your location by editing your profile by using "User CP" above the banner.

Personally I like Pinot Grigio. I have used Regina a while ago but am partial to Pino. Guess its all to YOUR taste.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not to sure about Premier's juice order. I may end up stopping there this week to see about juice. I got my chilean juice from Consumer's Produce in the Strip. Been trying to get a hold of them to see when juice is coming in since it's not posted on the web site like it usually is.

I'll post whatever I find out.

I did the Chilean Sav Blanc and Pinot Grigio. Early sampling of both, they are excellent.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 23, 2010)

I spoke with Consumer's Produce in the Strip. They will be updating their site around the 1st of the month when they finalize their pricing. At that time online ordering will be available. The gentleman I spoke with stated that they anticipate arrival of juice around the week of Sept 20th. Their site can be found at the link below.

http://www.consumersproduce.com/pages/about_wine.htm


----------



## pittspur (Aug 24, 2010)

Doug, thanks for the update. I'll be watching for the Consumer's Produce website update.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 24, 2010)

pittspur said:


> Hi, I might be too late to put an order in for this, but looking at ordering some Regina juice (thru Premier for those yinzers). I'm thinking about doing a Sauvignon Blanc, as I want to do a crisp white, or possibly a Pinot Grigio. Does anyone have any experience with this juice to recommend one or the other? Thanks.



I buy my juice from Jay at Premier Produce in the strip. I did a Sauvignon Blanc and it was great. Plan on doing between 10 and 15 buckets this season from them.

You can place your order now or immediately after Labor Day. PM me if you need info to order. Their prices are on their website. Sauv. Blanc is $43.00 for 6 gallons. All ph balanced and sulfited.

They have had the best prices on carboys. Unless they've gone up a 5 gallon glass was $25.00


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 26, 2010)

I did a Regina Sauvignon Blanc about 3 years ago. It came out very nice.


----------



## pittspur (Aug 27, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I'm not to sure about Premier's juice order. I may end up stopping there this week to see about juice. I got my chilean juice from Consumer's Produce in the Strip. Been trying to get a hold of them to see when juice is coming in since it's not posted on the web site like it usually is.
> 
> I'll post whatever I find out.
> 
> I did the Chilean Sav Blanc and Pinot Grigio. Early sampling of both, they are excellent.



Doug, I just happened to be poking around the Consumer's Produce website. They now have juice available on the order form.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2010)

pittspur said:


> Doug, I just happened to be poking around the Consumer's Produce website. They now have juice available on the order form.




Checking now.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 27, 2010)

We may be heading up into New York to buy some juice later Sept. if anyone is interested in meeting or getting some. I don't want a lot as I'll get most Regina here in a week or two. Just another wine to tinker with. 

Walkers Fruit Basket is where I'll be heading.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2010)

I may be interested. Dan had mentioned about a road trip sometime.

While we're on the subject of juices, if california and Italian juices are the same price, which is the preferred juice. Looks like consumers is the same price for both. I was thinking of getting 2 whites and 3 reds this time around. That means I'll be picking up 2 more carboys as well.

Just curious on everyone's opinion. Maybe I should start a new topic?


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

Italian juices can have different ones than CA.
Like;
Amarone
Valpolicella
Frascati
Borolo
Dolcetto
Montepulciano
Verdiccio
Just to name a few that are different than the California ones.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Tom said:


> Italian juices can have different ones than CA.
> Like;
> Amarone
> Valpolicella
> ...



Oh the choices. What to choose. Give me some suggestions. I have Sav Blanc, Pinot grigio, Cab Franc and Chianti gioing from Chilean juice.


My wife is not crazy about dry heavy reds, but doesn't want all whites...


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2010)

For whites 
Frascati
For reds
any of them... LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 30, 2010)

Placed my order at Consumers Produce today. I ordered the following:

Chablis
Johannisberg Reisling
Malvasia
Merlot
Pinot Noir
Ruby Cabernet

We'll see how this goes. I was told they were expecting delivery on or about the 20th of Sept. My son is due to arrive stateside from Afghanistan Sept 25 through Oct 5. Hoping they come in and allow time for me to work with before I have to leave for SC.

I may have to leave very detail instructions for my son so he can deal with for me if not.

How were the choices? Lets hear your opinions.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 30, 2010)

Doug, I've done a Merlot every year since I've started. I oak it and this season I'm going to oak it more. The Riesling is very nice and that's what I used to make the Peach Mango Riesling. The Pinot Noir is another big hit.

You made me sit down and try to finalize my order.
Most likely 2 pails of Merlot, 2 pails of Cab. Sauv. Cab Franc, Syrah, Pinot Noir, Zinfandel, Gamay Beajolais, Reisling, Pinot Grigio, I think that was it. If I get my champagne in bottles I may add more but I need room for skeeter pee and jalapeno and others.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> You made me sit down and try to finalize my order.
> Most likely 2 pails of Merlot, 2 pails of Cab. Sauv. Cab Franc, Syrah, Pinot Noir, Zinfandel, Gamay Beajolais, Reisling, Pinot Grigio, I think that was it. If I get my champagne in bottles I may add more but I need room for skeeter pee and jalapeno and others.



have you built a wine cellar yet???????


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes. It's an old bedroom downstairs. This is what you can do when kids move out.

I have 2 4' by 2' racks, each 6' tall with storage available from both sides. I am able to slide a case of wine in which is cool since it will hold them tighter so as they never fall off. 

I need to build a bigger counter/table for all my 5's for bulk aging. I can also store 4 five gal. and 2 three gal. in cabinets underneath. Plus there's the floor. This current bottling time will consume all the space. I dare not count bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> We may be heading up into New York to buy some juice later Sept. if anyone is interested in meeting or getting some. I don't want a lot as I'll get most Regina here in a week or two. Just another wine to tinker with.
> 
> Walkers Fruit Basket is where I'll be heading.



Steve, I called them last week and they won't be opening until late September. I will be heading down your way on Sept 30 to pick up my SIL at the airport late in the evening. I could come down early and make a day of it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got an email from Consumers. Juice is expected in around Sept 14 and grapes a week later. This will work out just fine for me...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 3, 2010)

Juices are running a week plus late. You can order from Premier starting Tuesday.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2010)

Steve, ALL
ASk your guy about the below link

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=74255#post74255


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 3, 2010)

I will when I call him back next week.


----------



## Brintk (Sep 3, 2010)

I received an email from Ron C. @ Consumer's Produce today which listed his California and Italian juice and grape prices. Arrival on juice will start the week of September 14th and grapes the following week. The California grapes come from Lodi, Amador and Suisun Valley. Evidently they didn't have any problem with grapes ripening there.


----------



## mrzazz (Sep 8, 2010)

A questions if I may...
I ordered 4 buckets from Consumers also. Pick up the 24th.
Can you ferment this in the bucket it comes in or does it need to be larger?
Thanks


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 8, 2010)

I used the bucket they come in for the primary then transfer to carboy after they ferment dry.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 8, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> A questions if I may...
> I ordered 4 buckets from Consumers also. Pick up the 24th.
> Can you ferment this in the bucket it comes in or does it need to be larger?
> Thanks



By all means use the buckets that they arrive in and save them when you ar finished. Watch as you stir so your must doesn't overflow. My buckets from Premiere are usually filled near the rim.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to receiving my juice. I'll need to pick up a couple carboys soon so that I can accomodate everything. My 6 gallon carboy will be filled with apple juice after next week.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 8, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I'm looking forward to receiving my juice. I'll need to pick up a couple carboys soon so that I can accomodate everything. My 6 gallon carboy will be filled with apple juice after next week.



Doug I have been e-mailing orchards around here for cider apple prices if you are interested. A lot less than Trax and Simmons Farms.

I'm waiting for a few more responces and I'll let you know who charges what.

I can make merlot cheaper than some of these apple prices.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2010)

mrzazz said:


> A questions if I may...
> I ordered 4 buckets from Consumers also. Pick up the 24th.
> Can you ferment this in the bucket it comes in or does it need to be larger?
> Thanks


I dothat all the time. The trick is just LAY the lid on w/no airlock.
Alsays have some tarp under though.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug I have been e-mailing orchards around here for cider apple prices if you are interested. A lot less than Trax and Simmons Farms.
> 
> I'm waiting for a few more responces and I'll let you know who charges what.
> 
> I can make merlot cheaper than some of these apple prices.



I'll be getting pressed pre pasteurized juice from them. $3.00 per gallon is the price I was quoted. I can't buy the apples that cheap. I figured I'd get 7 gallons and make a 6 gallon batch and use the extra for an Fpac.

Let me know the prices you come up with. I may go juice and apples in separate batches so I can do a comparison.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 9, 2010)

I got some Regina today at Procacci's. He's loaded with grape and juice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 10, 2010)

Just ordered 11 six gallon buckets. Chenin Blanc, J. Riesling, Pinot Grigio, 2 Cabernet Sauvignons, 2 Merlots, Pinot Noir, 2 Syrahs, Zinfandel.

They expect most to be in next week although some are not ready yet. 

Tom I'll ask about the moths when I pick them up.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 10, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Just ordered 11 six gallon buckets. Chenin Blanc, J. Riesling, Pinot Grigio, 2 Cabernet Sauvignons, 2 Merlots, Pinot Noir, 2 Syrahs, Zinfandel.
> 
> They expect most to be in next week although some are not ready yet.
> 
> Tom I'll ask about the moths when I pick them up.



Well I ordered 4 of what you ordered. I'm looking forward to getting this.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 10, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Well I ordered 4 of what you ordered. I'm looking forward to getting this.



I'm always excited when I start a new batch and can't wait to bottle. Patience Patience Patience says Tom.

Figure what yeasts you need and get a few extra. Hate to be planning to start and missing your yeast packets.


----------



## Tom (Sep 10, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I'm always excited when I start a new batch and can't wait to bottle. Patience Patience Patience says Tom.
> 
> Figure what yeasts you need and get a few extra. Hate to be planning to start and missing your yeast packets.



Yes stock up on yeast. I know I use alot of RC212 and Cote des Blancs. So, I have at least 10 of each (just in case). You never know when you will need/use it. Yeast is usually good for 2+ years so... Keep them in the fridge.

Yes you need to practice the 3 "P's" ! ... LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got a call from Consumers. My juice is in with the exception of my Chablis. It is due in Wed or Thursday so they are going to hold for me until then in the cooler.


----------



## Gr8zins (Sep 27, 2010)

Picked up my 9 pails of Regina (Cab) and Lodi Gold Syrah & Zin. on Sat. My basement smells GREAT! Life is good! 

Mark


----------



## GHowe (Sep 27, 2010)

So you guys are buying 9, 10, 11 pails of this stuff...are you starting them all on the same night? Staggering them at 2 or 3 a day? how in the world do you manage 11 pails all at once?


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL !
I do that all the time..as do many others.
This is the definition of OBSESSION


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> LOL !
> I do that all the time..as do many others.
> This is the definition of OBSESSION



I agree, May I got 4 pails, Sept I got 6 Pails and I'm actually considering getting a pail or 2 of the Italian Juice when it comes in next month.


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2010)

All you have to do is look and my and others Signatures to se whats "Fermenting"


----------



## Gr8zins (Sep 28, 2010)

I have 4 large 16 gallon fermentors and about 5 six gallon ones. The key is to have a lot of carboys to rack into after primary, and have various sizes available. And yes, I would agree with Tom,...OBSESSION!!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## GHowe (Sep 29, 2010)

haha...I know, Tom, I'm obsessed too...but I am being serious. How do you work the logistics of 11 different pails going along? Is there a stagger of days, or do you innoculate all 11 in one day? If they all finish fermenting at the same time, do you spend a day just racking them all over to carboys? Mark, you too...though you have some time between varietals, when you get multiple pails are you doing them all at once?


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, during summer I make alot of fruit wines. This takes more time that the wine I make from Juice.
When juice comes in I may get 4-8 buckets from CA. add yeast to those once warms up. A month later I get 4-6 buckets from Italy and do same. Around April I get again 4-6 buckets from Chile. and do same as before. Now wine is not on any time table so whites I bottle around 6 mos. Reds I bottle around 1 year. Fruit wines 6 months min or when I feel ready.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 30, 2010)

GHowe said:


> haha...I know, Tom, I'm obsessed too...but I am being serious. How do you work the logistics of 11 different pails going along? Is there a stagger of days, or do you innoculate all 11 in one day? If they all finish fermenting at the same time, do you spend a day just racking them all over to carboys? Mark, you too...though you have some time between varietals, when you get multiple pails are you doing them all at once?



Tom is a multiple machine in one. He can rack with one hand drink with the other and he's still talking and reading this forum at the same time. He has so much knowledge that every time we tell him something new something else slips out of his brain. You otta see his head now!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 30, 2010)

GHowe said:


> How do you work the logistics of 11 different pails going along?



There is a little planning involved if you want to maximize your carboys. All of my 11 pails of Regina finished within 12 hours of each other so as we approached the end I snapped on a lid w/airlock after giving them a stir to release CO2.

Next day I started racking those that I wanted to blend. So I was dealing with 3 at one time then moved on to those that were 2 blends finishing with the whites. With Regina you can get anwhere from 5 1/2 to 6+ Gallons. This is why you need 3 and 1 gallon carboys along with some magnum bottles etc.

It took me several hours (only because I was simmering sparkolloid) to rack all of them. Then it was time to rearrange the wine cellar for a place to put these. I still have several from last year I need to bottle. Maybe next week.

Just try to think it thru before starting. And yes Tom is a multi-tasker!


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom is a multiple machine in one. He can rack with one hand drink with the other and he's still talking and reading this forum at the same time. He has so much knowledge that every time we tell him something new something else slips out of his brain. You otta see his head now!!!



Seams to me DAN, U already been IN my head !

LOL


----------



## mrzazz (Oct 1, 2010)

I did the first racking of my juice pails. After the next racking I want to add oak. I have a Zin blush, cab sav, pinot noir, mascot. Any suggestions on what type of oak, how much, for how long? I've been making a lot of fruit wines this is my first juice pails. Thanks


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 1, 2010)

After my wines have cleared, 4-6 weeks I rack, add a pinch of sulfite and my oak. I use medium toast American oak for my reds and med. toast french oak for my whites. I use the chips myself. Previously I've added 1 cup of oak and aged 6 months for whites, 12 months reds.

This season I am upping to 2 cups for my Merlot and Cab. Sauv. only. It's a matter of personal taste. We like a heavier oak Merlot and Cab. Sauv. It's not over powering but has that good hearty taste. Best to go on the lighter side and taste halfway thru aging. If you prefer more add a little more.

Some folks here use the cubes or spirals. Chips are what I was taught.


----------



## Gr8zins (Oct 2, 2010)

The way my set-up works is that my fermentors are 16 gals. each so I can get almost three pails at a time. What's left over goes into the last fermentor for a blend. So really, I'm only dealing with 4 large batches of wine. The SG at the end of primary was almost the same for each varietal, so I racked into 10 carboys all in the same night. It may seem like a lot to manage, but your pretty much going through the same process, just in a larger volume. One of the big benefits of doing more wine at a time (besides having more to consume) is that you almost never need to use commercial wine for "topping off" since there's so much juice available. Just have a few different size carboys available and that will really help manage waste.

Mark


----------

